# Corriente Cattle Question



## chrisl (Jan 20, 2006)

Has anyone ever milked a Corriente cow. I can get my hands on some 3 year old cows in the p3 stage stupidly cheap. Never had any Corrientes don't know much about them. Don't know much about their milk production either. Let me know. I'm not looking for a bunch a milk. A gallon a day would be great. And don't anyone tell me to buy a goat because I grew up on goat's milk and I can't stand the stuff.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

If they were used for roping or bulldogging....GOOD LUCK. High strung cattle. Never knew anyone that milked them, quite a few around but used for roping practice....James


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

any cow produceing milk can be milked if you can hold on, beef cattle are in general wilder and not easy to get to stand still for milking, but if you started with a young one and worked with it its possible, that being said beef cattle dont produce as much milk or for as long as dairy, AND Corrintine are about as wild as they get anymore, but like i said if you start with a young one and work with it to tame it down you can milk it for what its worth, but 3year old cows are probably going to put you in the hospital if you try and milk them with out haveing them secured so tight they cant move, be safe if you do try and milk them, they might be calmer than a march hair but still be careful please


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You are braver than I am. They are spooky cattle, which is why they are used for roping instead of just strapping a set of roping horns onto an Angus or a Holstein.

Seriously, you want milk, spend the extra money and buy a gentle Jersey family cow who is already trained to be hand milked. One trip to the emergency room will wipe out all your savings from buying a cheap cow. The extra Jersey milk can be used to barter.


----------



## fatrat (Feb 21, 2009)

Isn't that the breed used by the Spanish for bull fighting? However they seem sort of small for that. Maybe they are just related to the Spanish bull fighting cattle. They sure look similar. I say if they are all that cheap buy them but for beef instead of milk.


----------



## chrisl (Jan 20, 2006)

none of these cows have ever been roped and all of them where bottle fed, they are some of the gentlest cattle I've been around, quite frankly the owner has babied them so bad they almost run you over for affection. The owner is in financial problems and out of hay that's why they are so cheap. ($300 each). Another friend has committed to buying 25 of them if I buy the remaining 5. I read that the Spanish imported these little jewels for meat and milk so that's why I am asking the milk question.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow thats pretty good if they are tame.
I used to bottle feed calves from the exotic sale. The corriente no matter how much attention, were always wild. They would drink the bottle and as soon as finished run away as fast as they could and hide in the farthest corner until they were hungry again. Very strange how wild they were.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

fatrat said:


> Isn't that the breed used by the Spanish for bull fighting? .


They are more closely related to the Texas Longhorn, although that relationship was long ago.

The fighting bulls are probably the most pampered and carefully pedigreed cattle in the world. They aren't related to anything but other purebreds of the fighting bull breed for probably centuries.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I apologize for resurrecting an old thread but I’m curious if you went through with buying them and if it worked out. 

I’m thinking about finding a bottle heifer because Corrientes are readily available around here and I don’t need a lot of milk but would like to only deal with 1 milking animal instead of several. Also, some of them are SO PRETTY! If I’m going to spend years milking her, might as well have some pasture eye candy


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

I wouldn't be afraid of a corrientes milk cow if they were tame. ive had several of them as beef cows.they were no wilder than the rest of the herd.

some of the ones we had birthed calves way up into their 20's. one thing I do know is I have never pulled a calf from a longhorn or a corriente. we bred them to large breed beef bulls same as we did all our other stock cows.

often at weaning time their calves would be almost as big as they were.

they don't put out a lot of milk but it sounds like you don't need a lot either. maybe let the calf suck in the evening and tke what yu need in the morning then let the calf clean up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Absolutely.


----------

